# Golden mix near Richmond



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I saw this adorable golden mix on Craigslist the other day. I have forwarded the link to SEVA Greatt. I hope they can take her. She looks as cute as can be.


Golden Lab Mix ~ 8 mo old ~ Mechanicsville


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*David*

DAVID

Thanks for contacting SEVA-they are wonderful. Hoping they will contact a Lab Rescue for her, if they don't take her. She could be part Lab.


----------

